

Proof that free plans don't attract the right users - gorachel007
http://blog.hubstaff.com/saas-pricing-free-plan-mistake/

======
madhavcp
Nice article! And I totally agree with the free users eating up support point.
I was briefly part of the support team of another startup and I know it as a
fact that there is nothing more agonizing than to see you falling short of
time to support your paid clients. The thing is you can't give low priority to
free users support requests since then they'll rant about your tool on social
media and that's negative publicity for you.

In my opinion, I think no free plan should offer any support.

~~~
chocksy
No support for free seems good but it's very hard to do. People will always
look for support no matter if you say that you don't offer it. They will bash
you on twitter or something. :)

~~~
gorachel007
Yeah haha or they'll bombard your info@ email account :)

------
jaredbrown
I think it's super attractive to new businesses to push their wares via a
generous free plan. But in the end, unless you think word of mouth is going to
take off. Validating your business model by charging is much more important.

~~~
gorachel007
Free plans make sense for new businesses that are trying to get users to test
a product or service, but once it's been built and is working seamlessly SaaS
companies really should start charging.

